# LED night-lights



## sam7152004

Could someone please tell me more about these? I know you can daisychain them, and they are little squares with one light a piece. What is a good price? Are they any good?:-? please help.


----------



## zof

Throw a link up to them if you have one, be interesting to find out more about them.


----------



## sam7152004

zof said:


> Throw a link up to them if you have one, be interesting to find out more about them.


Redirect Notice



This is the closest I could come. I don't know exactly what they are called but I saw them on my neighbors tank and they looked nice.


----------

